# Pets can help fight climate change with an insect-based diet. Owners just need to come around to the idea.



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This sounds like something I could jump on if it's cost effective. Food science is one of the many life adventures I like to explore.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I did look into the one for cats, but it is not suitable for cats with CKD who need a diet low in phosphates. If I were looking for a commercial, non-prescription food for the animals I would definitely consider it, but perhaps in a few years when it is rather better proven, especially given the fall-out from grain free and high legume foods...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve given cricket treats to Beckie and Merlin and they both loved it. That was before Beckie’s strict regime so there won’t be anymore.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

My fish get black soldier fly larva/salmon food in the rotation, and when I open the “bug bites” both dogs promptly sit to beg for a morsel. The other fish foods that contain salmon don’t cause the same reaction! Plus Phoebe already eats all kinds of bugs outside, or at least tastes them! 🤢 I see no reason not to try bug based dog food.


----------



## Liz A (Nov 2, 2020)

We've given our dog cricket-based treats. She seems to like them and there have been no digestive consequences. Not cheap, but I'm hoping that will change eventually as more options become available. I'm definitely into the idea!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

One issue with farming crickets is how allergic some people are to their excrement. I know smelling crickets kept for reptile food can give me an asthma attack. It seemed to get worse with exposure - at first they were okay, over time asthma got worse and worse. Apparently they can be hazardous to eat for people with a shellfish allergy, too. 

I knew someone who worked at a cricket farm and it was apparently incredibly smelly and dusty and they found it triggered their allergies as well. I'm not convinced it's a healthy industry for employees.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

If there is good research behind it I don't see a problem. But like @fjm said I feel a little bit burned by the whole DM scandal. 

It can't be another one of those foods thats all advertising and no substance. I feel that way with vegan food too. I don't have the expertise to determine whether vegan food for dogs is theoretically possible but what I do know from the grain-free craze is that its very common for pet products to use buzzwords and advertising (including organic, human grade, natural, free from perservatives etc) to make ill-thought out food look better. And that possible health repercussions can take years to reveal themselves. 

So that's where research is going to be important, to ensure that those foods have the right macronutritional balance and necessary micronutrients. 

Also insects are not pure protein, many are very high in fat. Its very important to pick the right insects to use. When I had a bearded dragon things like waxworms were essentially like giving him candy! 

Some people also give their hamsters extra dried mealworms to make up for the low protein ratio in many commercial hamster foods but thats not necessarily ideal as they are also high in fat.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I've been using the Jiminy's kibbles as treats for Misha. They are minimally processed and soft-baked and the nutrition data has me convinced they are quite healthy. He likes them. If I use them as a meal replacer on occasion I have found them a bit too dry which seems to irritate his throat so I just add a little water and he's fine. I like that they're environmentally friendly and I would expect the nutrition would be good given that insects are a whole prey item. I prefer PMR raw for Misha's main diet but if I was inclined to switch to kibble I'd consider using this.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I have given Winnie Bug Bakes which are treats made from insect meal and she likes them. She also scoops up the dried mealworms that fall on the patio when topping up the bird feeder. She has no problem with eating dried insects so if it helps the planet I'm all for it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I can see how it might be good to incorporate a novel protein. Right now Peggy gets a chicken-based kibble and a beef-based kibble. But she’s never shown much interest in eating insects. She’s similarly unenthusiastic about fish-based foods.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I saw some cricket treats at the pet store recently. They weren’t cheap. Bobby is on a prescription diet now and very limited treats. I’m open to new things so if Bobby’s digestive system gets better I would be willing to try. It does seem insects would have to become more mainstream and affordable, not just high end treats, for there to be any effect on climate.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I read the article and was grossed out. Not a fan of insects. However, if this is where we have to come to for the planet, I will wish Buck were a bird or a spider. He will be pi$$$ed if his raw was Jiminy Cricket. Get the Moo Loo’s going before we have to come to this.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope cricket farmers are using species native to their region. An ideal species for farming is hardy, prolific, and not fussy about what it eats. A non-native insect with those characteristics could be an agricultural and ecological problem if it got loose. And, based on my experience with crickets, they ALWAYS get loose, LOL.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy was "hunting" a large cricket this morning. He prevailed by flattening it with his front paws! He proceed to put it in his mouth and spit it out probably a dozen times. He never ate it. My conclusion is that CT crickets are not that yummy[emoji1787]!


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy was "hunting" a large cricket this morning. He prevailed by flattening it with his front paws! He proceed to put it in his mouth and spit it out probably a dozen times. He never ate it. My conclusion is that CT crickets are not that yummy[emoji1787]!


I agree crickets are not cheap! Ivan will eat live bugs/insects even when they bite back; stink bugs, moths, lady bugs, cicadas, praying mantis, worms, dead spiders, katydids and of course crickets. It is ironic because I have such a hard time getting him to eat his food.
Just a note that in South Africa insects are offered on all buffets for all three meals and crickets are always one of the choices.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Stray dogs eat insects all the time. My aunt's rescued stray still likes to artfully disarm and consume bees and other insects. Misha wouldn't eat a cricket but he has no problem eating kibble made with crickets. I think the one made with soldier fly larvae smells more like dog food but the dogs don't seem to prefer one over the other.

I assume they are just made with the same crickets that are mass bred as feeder insects.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Stray dogs eat insects all the time. My aunt's rescued stray still likes to artfully disarm and consume bees and other insects. Misha wouldn't eat a cricket but he has no problem eating kibble made with crickets. I think the one made with soldier fly larvae smells more like dog food but the dogs don't seem to prefer one over the other.
> 
> I assume they are just made with the same crickets that are mass bred as feeder insects.


Not just stray dogs...

Evra is still chasing bees despite the emergency vet visit 😂


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Still wrapping my head around this. My son, who recently returned from a trip to California, and thenfound bed bugs in their house. It might not been from his trip, they are adept hitchhikers. At $800/ room and a three year guarantee only if you have the whole house done, I am so grossed out. So let them develop a food around bed bugs, roaches, mosquitoes and other creepies.


----------



## andyvee (Sep 25, 2021)

Liz said:


> Has anyone here tried an insect-based food for their dog? If it's good for the environment and healthy for the dog, I can see myself either feeding an insect-based diet or at least rotating in insect-based sources in meals or treats. I admit, I'm intrigued (cricket curious?).
> 
> Gift link from the Washington Post.


I was willing to eat crickets (not whole). If it's good enough for me to consume, it's good enough for my pup lolz.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Also fire ants. They can go into the insect food recipe. This morning I saw a bright green cricket near the my back door, smiled and thought of this thread. Buck didn’t even notice it. He prefers larger, chewy things like frogs. Ugh!


----------



## Abhay (11 mo ago)

Liz said:


> Has anyone here tried an insect-based food for their dog? If it's good for the environment and healthy for the dog, I can see myself either feeding an insect-based diet or at least rotating in insect-based sources in meals or treats. I admit, I'm intrigued (cricket curious?).
> 
> Gift link from the Washington Post.


Wilder Harrier is a Sustainable and Hypoallergenic Dog Food small business that offers insect and Asian carp (invasive species) based dog food that has up to 2000 times less carbon footprint as compared to other dog food. They also provide a worry free experience where you can return the products without any issue if your dog doesn't like them. They are available in Canada and are launching in the US this month. You can also order their free dog food samples to see if your dog likes the product first.

[Mod Note: Commercial links flagged by spam filter and removed. Will leave up the rest of the product info, though, as it may be of interest to other members. -PTP]


----------



## PoodleMom-New! (8 mo ago)

New member & Almost New Poodle Mom:

I have chickens and have recently switched them to an insect-based feed (organic too) made by Scratch & Peck.

Now, I realize chickens are not dogs (!) but as a protein source I think it is much much much better than any animal meals that are included in most commercial cat/dog foods. They are raising the bugs/grubs specifically as food. Meals use leftovers, many which come from rendering plants. 

SO! Show me the bugs/grubs!

(leaving to visit Wilder Harrier)


----------

